# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ οσοι μενουν Ν. Κοσμο, Καλλιθεα πλησιον Λ. Συγγρου.

## saxo_29

Πριν απο περιπου μια ωρα ανεβαινα την Λ.Συγγρου γυρνοντας σπιτι απο δουλια. Προπορευομενο μοθ και αριστερα, ενα ασημη Suzuki Vitara 3θηρο με οδηγο μια ξανια κοπελα γυρω στα 30.
Αξαφνηκα διεσχησε τον δρομο ενα αδεσποτο σκυλι, η τυπισα ουτε που προσπαθησε να φρεναρει, και το χτυπησε στο πισω μερος του. Το σκυλακι πρεπει να εσπασε πισω ποδι/ποδια, η τυπισσα εβγαλε φλας οπου νομιζα οτι θα σταματησει να δει τι εχει γινει με το σκυλι, αυτη ομως απλα αλλαξε λοριδα και οπου φυγει φυγει. Γυρισα πισω μπας και το εβρισκα να δω τι μπορω να κανω, αλλα δεν το βρηκα. Εαν το βρει καποιος απο την περιοχη το σκυλακι χρειαζεται οπωσδηποτε κτηνιατρικη φροντιδα.


Εαν την ειχα παλι μπροστα μου θα ηθελα να την πατουσα κατω , την ξεδιαντροπη. Νεα κοπελα και να μην εχει καμμια ευαισθησια σε μια αλλη ψυχουλα, εστω και εαν ηταν αδεσποτο σκυλακι :Fighting0015: 

Παιδια εαν ζει καποιος απο εσας εκει γυρω ας ριξει μια ματια και εαν βρεθει το καιμενο ας το παει σε κτηνιατρο, εαν δεν υπαρχουν τα χρηματα ας μου στειλει ενα μηνημα να τα καλυψω εγω.

----------


## Gardelius

*Απαράδεκτη!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## billakos

Μπράβο και σε σένα όμως...

----------


## serafeim

τι να πω... απαραδεκτο!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Κώστα θα έχω τον νου μου...θα το πω και στους φίλους μου...!!!!
Υ.Γ.πολύ χαζή,δεν μπορούσε τουλάχιστον να σταματήσει;;;;;...νύχτα πήρε το δίπλωμα;;;...δεν έχει μάθει ότι πρέπει να σταματάς όταν χτυπάς ένα ζώο;;;

----------


## Ρία

~@!@#%@$#^$%&#@$%@$^  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :redface:  :redface:  :redface:  ::  ::  ::  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0022:  :Fighting0022:  :Fighting0022: 

ΤΗΝ ΒΡΩΜΙΑΡΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!! 

αυτά είχα να πω.......

----------


## xarhs

υπαρχουν ζωα υπαρχχουν ανθρωποι αλλα υπαρχει και κατι ενδιαμεσο τελικα......... αυτη ανηκει σε αυτη την κατηγορια...!!!!!
η ξεφτηλισμενη............

----------


## saxo_29

Παιδια φεύγω πάλι πίσω να χτένισω πάλι την περιοχή πεζός μπάς και το βρω. Θα ενημερώσω εάν βρεθεί.

----------


## CyberPanos

Εύχομαι πραγματικά να βρεθεί....και τα ταυτόχρονα να εξαφανιστούν αυτα τα αναίσθητα όντα..... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## saxo_29

Εψαξα αρκετη ωρα της γυρω περιοχες απο το σημειο οπου ειδα να το χτυπιεται, δυστυχως δεν καταφερα να βρω κατι. Κριμα, γιατι δεν πιστευω να τα καταφερε το καιμενο εαν δεν το βρηκε καποιος να το παει σε γιατρο.

----------


## Peri27

Μερικοί που θέλουν να λέγονται και " άνθρωποι " θέλουν πολλές μα πολλές κλωτσιές  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016:  :@ :@ :@

----------


## mixalis91

τι αναισθητοι ειναι μερικοι ανθρωποι? :Icon Rolleyes: 



> εαν δεν υπαρχουν τα χρηματα ας μου στειλει ενα μηνημα να τα καλυψω εγω.


δυσκολα στις μερες μας υπαρχουν ατομα να σκεφτονται σαν και εσενα φιλε μου! μακαρι να βρεθει το σκυλι και θα υπαρξει βοηθεια και απο φιλοζωικες ωστε να γινει καλα! 
πριν αρκετο καιρο ημουν παρων σε ενα τετοιο περιστατικο, περναει ενα αυτοκινητο και χτυπαει απο την απεναντι λοριδα ενα σκυλο που πηγαινε να διασχισει το δρομο, μολις ειδα το περιστατικο εκανα αναστροφη και γυρισα, το αυτοκινητο που χτυπησε το σκυλι γυρισε μετα απο λιγο και ειπε ο οδηγος οτι αυτος δεν εφταιγε. δεν καθησα να τσακωθω μαζι του αλλα πηρα αγκαλια το χτυπημενο σκυλι, το εβαλα στο προτπαγκαζ του αυτοκινητου μου, το πηγα στον κτηνιατρο και οπως το εξεταζε ο γιατρος, το σκυλι ξεψυχισε, απο εσωτερικη αιμοραγια....

----------


## saxo_29

Δυστιχως Μιχαλη δεν καταφερα να το βρω. Την ωρα που εγινε, δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω πανω στην Λ. Συγγρου, οποτε εστριψα και εκανα τον γυρο για να ξαναφτασω περιπου στο συμειο, αλλα δεν το βρηκα.
Χτες βραδυ που ξαναγυρισα εκει μπας και το εβρισκα ψαχνοντας τα δρομακια με τα ποδια, μηπως ειχε λουφαξει πουθενα, παλι δεν καταφερα να το βρω.

----------


## mixalis91

Μπορεί να το βοήθησε κάποιος φιλόζωος κάτοικος της περιοχής! Αυτό θέλω να ελπίζω :winky:

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Μπράβο βρε παιδιά για την ευαισθησία σας! Μακάρι να βρεθεί το σκυλάκι. Η τύπισα είναι πολύ βρωμιάρα.... τι να πω δεν εχω λόγια. Κρίμα, κρίμα γι αυτήν και το μυαλό της και την ανατροφή που δίνει ή θα δώσει στα παιδιά της.

----------

